# Trying to find interchange info (1969 Custom S)



## celicaxx (Aug 29, 2011)

I've searched a little bit, but when I search for _Custom S_ I'm getting lots of unrelated posts/topics.

Anyway, I'm looking to buy a 1969 Custom S, and I was curious what will interchange from other models (mostly body parts). From what I understand, it's an A-body, like a Chevelle. I'm curious if a GTO hood, header panel, and grill will swap over. There will be other parts I'll need as well, such as rear quarters and front fenders.

Thanks for looking,
D


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

celicaxx said:


> I've searched a little bit, but when I search for _Custom S_ I'm getting lots of unrelated posts/topics.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking to buy a 1969 Custom S, and I was curious what will interchange from other models (mostly body parts). From what I understand, it's an A-body, like a Chevelle. I'm curious if a GTO hood, header panel, and grill will swap over. There will be other parts I'll need as well, such as rear quarters and front fenders.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome! 

I am currently working on a 69 Custom-S myself. It IS a 69 LeMans, Tempest, GTO for all practical purposes. 

All fenders, hoods, bumpers, interior pieces will swap from car to car. 
As far as the other cars (chevelles and the like) you can swap _some _things 

You can see mine up close right here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/marilyn-restoration-thread-33562/

And there are shockingly several Custom-S' on CarDomain. 

PM me if you have specific questions about the 69 Custom, I am happy to help!


----------



## celicaxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good! I'm not really going to restore this one, I'm putting my turbocharged 5.3L LM7 and a TH400 in it. I'm hoping to give it a GTO facelift if possible.

For starters I'll be collecting body parts and getting it ready for pre-engine-install paint work and some suspension rebuilding. I've got to get the current project car out of the garage by November before any of this can happen.

I'll follow your thread for updates. I'll get pictures up Wednesday.

Thanks,
D


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

No problem, looking forward to seeing yours. 

Let me know if I can help, I am making mine a judge clone, so I've been through the ringer looking for GTO parts too.

One to one the only REAL difference is the rear quarter lights. On a Custom-S they are arrowheads (like a 68 GTO) on a 69 GTO they are little GTO crests. 

69 GTO









69 Custom-S / LeMans / Tempest


----------

